# Beautiful Colors Of Hid !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

5200 Kelvin









6000 Kelvin 

( pic came out more blue than in real life )










7000 Kelvin










7500 Kelvin

gorgeous arent they?


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

It does look awesome, but is that your car?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha .. no it just pix of HID's


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

No offense, but most of your posts are of HID...and its getting kind of annoying? Im not trying to be an ass.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

HIDs rule. fuck that xenon bulb shit even though i did install them last week. Think i got the wrong ones though. I got the Sylvania coo blue ones. they look exactly like they did before but just a tad bit brighter but not worth the 30 i spent on them. might need to clean my headlight lense to get some of that yellow tint out of them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not most of my post are hid. other are like body kit , performance and such.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

8000Kelvin

They do look more blue then they really are...they are more purplish like the 7500 ones

hehe


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

The main thing I like about HID's is when they turn on. Makes me think back when I had to be home when the street lights came on. LOL!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

where can u find bulbs like that, that look blue but not too blue ?(ricey) ive tried one product from ebay and theyre cheap and painted blue and not xenon gas filled


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Now is this a HID KIT, or are these bulbs?!?


----------

